# Here's what the Dallas newspaper says...



## Guest (Feb 5, 2001)

Well, they misquoted the heck out of me, but the story's kind of interesting... http://www.dallasnews.com/lifestyles/27924...l_05liv.AR.html [This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 02-05-2001).]


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Good article. It discusses bacterial over-growth. I am very cautious about the diagnosis and treatment of this because antibiotics are what caused a fungal over-growth in me. Identification of the particular over-growth and not just testing for one pathogenic variety is essential, as well as regular follow-ups. (I clicked on the URL address at the top of this Dallas News Page, then pushed Control and C button to clipboard it. Then I put it in this text by pushing Control plus V so that it can be directly clicked on for convenience newgirl. Hope you don't mind). Thanks for sharing this, and your bravery for speaking out about it. : http://www.dallasnews.com/science/health/2...l_05liv.AR.html Good luck to you.M.


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Hi Maybe the more its in the news the more people will understand.Tim


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2001)

Does anyone know if any doctors in Texas are doing these tests/treatments? If not, I'd appreciate the phone numbers or email addresses of the Los Angeles doctors. (I'd prefer not to wait four months for an appointment, if possible.) I've had IBS for about a year and I've been thinking (hoping) it might be some type of bacterial infection even though I've been told to just live with it or to try taking an anti-anxiety medication (the blanket response when your doctor has no clue what's causing your symptoms!). Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2001)

You're right before the article I never even knew "it" had a name. Not to mention my bf had believed me by reading the article and finally knew I wasn't just being a baby about having a tummy ache. I thought I was the only one. No one I ever knew had any thing like this. I've lost alot of jobs because of this problem. Mostly because I thought it was something I was doing myself. I had friends and bosses tell me constantly that I never took care of myself and that I was playing hookie all the time. I was even accussed of doing drugs or drinking and that was why I was always sick and passing out in the bathroom. I know now, thanks to my bf for finding this article, that I'm not just stuck with having to deal with this alone. And, that I have something to report to my doctor.


----------



## Delta (Aug 17, 2000)

Good article.Thanks!


----------

